# If looks...



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Could kill.......









She was gnawing on the antler (for like the 2nd time ever) and I accidentally bumped her pen......how DARE I LOL.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Hahaha. She knows just how to keep you in line!


----------



## grumblebee (Nov 1, 2010)

lmao... what an expression!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LMAO!! "MOOM WHAT did I tell YOU about that when I'M EATING!!!!!"  She's too cute!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL! Her expressions are priceless! :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Shes not a dog at all she's my daughter in a chi suit!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Shes not a dog at all she's my daughter in a chi suit!


Ha Sarah! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

You won' t be doing that again.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Haha...she's giving you the stink eye  So cute!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

"well excuuuuuuse me" lol What characters they are!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

haha that pic is awesome!


----------



## princess prada (Nov 28, 2010)

She is shooting daggers at u!
Did u learn ur lesson mommy? DON'T DISTURB ME!
LOL


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG I love this hahaha "how dare I" hahaha


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

haha love it! so funny!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LMAO! How funny & cute.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Her experession is priceless, "How dare you interupt her" lol


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She slays me!! Love her! :O


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

HAHAHA!!!! That expression is hilarious. Don't you ever do that again Mom!! Hehehe!

Definitely frame worthy!


----------

